

Nokia secretly working on Android Smartphone? (image) - akarambir
http://getandroidstuff.com/nokia-secretly-working-android-smartphone-image/

======
ivanbernat
Probably not. Nokia (as every other company) constantly build prototypes and
test platforms. There was talk from Elop himself that they tried to get an
Adroid prototype working last year.

